# Shredded Money Pen blank



## edicehouse

Pen Blank: Shredded money pen blank
 Vender: N/A
 Cost: .....


 I had been wanting to try this blank for a while, and was able to get 3 from a guy who was shutting down shop.


 The good: Very unique.  It turned easily.  Even if people don't figure out what it is as soon as you tell them what it is they can see it.  The bonding to the money in this blank is great, I didn't see any air bubbles, even though I was pretty sure I would.

 The bad: A lot of "clear" area, so make sure you back-paint.  The blanks I got were different sized.  I picked the smallest one to do a slimline, incase I screwed up I wouldn't have felt as bad.

 There is some minor texture you can feel, because of the shredded money.  I am thinking I should have put a couple coats of CA to just smooth everything over.




 Any questions please let me know.

 I would recommend this blank, but make sure you get the full size (3/4" blank).



 *This is not an advertisement for any vender or blank. The above are my personal opinions, where I got the blank, and the cost. If any feel I am bashing or talking to negative, please understand what I am trying to do is offer a true opinion. My photos are not the greatest, and the pre-turned blank was taken from a web site.


----------



## tomtedesco

Have done several of these money blanks that I cast myself with PR.  I agree that painting the tubes and inside of blank is a must.  I use dark green paint and it seems to work well.


----------



## rd_ab_penman

I found the best results are achieved by Tube casting rather than Slab casting shredded paper currency. 

Les


----------



## Charlie_W

Right on the money there Ed!


----------

